# Do they acutally put up 2 dishes for the 622 receiver?



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Do they acutally put up 2 dishes for the 622 receiver? I have heard they use 2 Dish 500's to tune all the sats needed for that receiver.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Typically installations have a single Dish 1000 which for Oregon would pickup 3 satellites. 110,119 and 129. In my case I already had two dishes on the house so there is a Dish 500 picking up 110 and 119 and a second dish picking up 129. 

..Doyle


----------



## daddy111178 (Oct 10, 2006)

no they install 1 new dish either a 1000 or a 500+ or a 1000+


----------



## daddy111178 (Oct 10, 2006)

i would get rid of the 2nd dish and get a 1000+ you will get 119 110 129 and 118


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Do you know if it would be better just to call up dish and get the ball rolling or just go to a local satellite place right down the street to get setup?


----------



## daddy111178 (Oct 10, 2006)

you would need 2 dishes if they need to run a must carry if you have los issues


----------



## daddy111178 (Oct 10, 2006)

i would call dish and tell them they need to upgrade your system should not cost much if anything


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

daddy111178 said:


> i would call dish and tell them they need to upgrade your system should not cost much if anything


I don't currently have dish.


----------



## daddy111178 (Oct 10, 2006)

then what are you trying to do?


----------



## daddy111178 (Oct 10, 2006)

archer75 said:


> Do you know if it would be better just to call up dish and get the ball rolling or just go to a local satellite place right down the street to get setup?


retailers will try and just get money from you not good


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

daddy111178 said:


> then what are you trying to do?


I was looking into getting dish. I read in another post that one guy who just got dish has 2 dish's installed. He said the installer only initially came out with one dish and then had to go back and get another.

So I was just curious if it actually need 2 seperate dishes.


----------



## daddy111178 (Oct 10, 2006)

no you don't need 2 dishes a dns employee would know this however retailers can't get the right equipment it has not been released to them yet.


----------



## daddy111178 (Oct 10, 2006)

1000+ is the best dish though so you can get locals in hd however it needs a dpp44 to work


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

daddy111178 said:


> however it needs a dpp44 to work


And that is?


----------



## daddy111178 (Oct 10, 2006)

a dish pro plus 44 switch


----------



## daddy111178 (Oct 10, 2006)

a dp 3/4 will not work on the 500+ will not pick up right


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

In my area they have to put at least 2 dishes if locals are part of the package. To get lil in this area we have to have a dish pointed at 148. I have 3 61.5, 110/119, & 148. For a D 1000 it takes 2 110/119/128 & 148. So 2 is not unusual depending on the area that you live.


----------



## daddy111178 (Oct 10, 2006)

right but that is all supposed to change due to the new dishes the 1000 is a thing of the past 118 is to carry locals


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

The 118 channel isn't of much use on the west coast. It carries HD channels for Detroit, Indianalpolis, Raleigh and St Louis as well as some international stuff. I think I'll just keep my two dishes. The installer might want to put that larger Dish 1000 in a place that has very low WAF. (Wife Acceptance Factor)

..Doyle


----------



## mceach8 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have to have two dishes because I live on the west coast of WA. One 500 and one 24" - in order to get all the sats needed for all the HD available


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

We've got a Dish 500 and a Dish 300 (pointed at 61.5).... a VIP622 and a VIP411. We had the same dishes with our old 6000 Receivers. All they changed was the LNBs.


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok, total newb to the sat market. I wanted to add a follow on question to this thread vs. starting a new one:

I'm in Santa Cruz, CA (Monterey Bay area) and ordered the HD Platinum pkg. Installers are scheduled for the end of this week. Can anyone tell me what dish I should expect to see? I'm guessing the installers will put up a 1000? Or maybe a 1000+?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

daddy111178 said:


> 1000+ is the best dish though so you can get locals in hd however it needs a dpp44 to work


Slow down. this isn't a posting competition.

The Dish1000+ is useful only in a few markets and Oregon isn't one of them. It is huge and expensive so you're not going to see anyone buying one where 118 isn't required.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

surfinguru said:


> Can anyone tell me what dish I should expect to see?


Dish1000.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

daddy111178 said:


> right but that is all supposed to change due to the new dishes the 1000 is a thing of the past 118 is to carry locals


And the SuperDish was the "wave of the future" a couple of years ago. The Dish500+ and Dish1000+ are destined for limited application and should not be used outside of markets where the locals are on 118.

Remember that the Dish1000+ is bigger, more expensive and requires a DPP44. If we wanted that kind of treatment, we could go over to DirecTV.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

archer75 said:


> Do they acutally put up 2 dishes for the 622 receiver? I have heard they use 2 Dish 500's to tune all the sats needed for that receiver.


Typically not in Oregon. Now if you're from Blaine or Bellingham, that's a different story.

There was mention of a larger second dish for 129 in one of the recent chats, but nothing more specific has been publicized.


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 16, 2006)

harsh said:


> Dish1000.


Thanks Harsh, much appreciated.


----------



## TallGuyXP (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm located just outside of Portland and they installed two dishes, one specifically for the 129 sat. That said, I'm thinking of having them replace the existing dish for 129 with a 24" as I'm affected by the infamous 129 signal loss problem..


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm in Southern Cal and they installed a second 500 (in addition to the original 500 I already had) when I upgraded to HD. It was so I would get better reception from the 129 satellite.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Surfinguru and other Santa Cruzans


Hey I am in your area and wanting to dump Comcast. I have a HDTV. How do you like Dish? Would you mind listing the HD channels that you actually get here? Thanks

gb1


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

In the northwest you will need a dish 500 for 110 and 119 and a 24" dish for 129 if you want HD. Dish 1000 is too weak to work on all three in the northwest.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> In the northwest you will need a dish 500 for 110 and 119 and a 24" dish for 129 if you want HD.


You need to be more specific. As far as the people who live East of the Mississippi are concerned, Chicago is Northwest.

The correct terminology is "Pacific Northwest" and the Dish1000 works pretty well most of the time (outside of the 129 "wobble" periods). Some areas that are very far North have more trouble and it is for them that the 24" dish is almost a necessity.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Having lived out there the post I have been reading just about anything W of the Cascades needs a 2nd dish. Some of them are having to use 24" units.


----------

